# Anyone here have or had an R8?



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

I am seeing these cars getting cheaper now, and whilst I will be keeping my MK2 3.2 V6 (girlfriend uses it more than me for commuting) I wondered if anyone here has had one?

I used to have a V8 Porsche 928 auto, so would choose a V8 R8 R-Tronic (I do like my V6 DSG TT).

I would assume they are both completely different cars, of course (!!!) but are the gearbox characteristics the same?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No, the gearboxes are completely different. The R-Tronic is single clutch, usually described as an automated manual. A Frankenstein-esque creation.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Avoid the R Tronic like the plague, they are awful! If you are going to buy an R8 you have to go DSG.

I test drove an R Tronic, before I bought a manual, it stalled when i was trying to park :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Owned 2 Mk1s and currently have a Mk2 plus.

I hate the R-tronic personally, but owners of them say if you bother to learned how to use it, its actually very good.
DSG only came to the MK1 for the last 2 or so years, also you'll be looking at significantly more money for those.


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Teetering on the brink of a 2010 - 2011 R8 V10 Manual Spyder.........been to view 5 over the last 5 months but waiting for darkest depths of winter and the absolute right spec / mileage one comes along to take the plunge....


----------



## TiAvant (Feb 26, 2019)

A family member of mine had a V10 from 2015ish. Then traded up for a 2017. The change in technology and overall fit/finish between those eras was quite significant.


----------

